
Objective-C++: Deliver Us from Swift - ingve
https://medium.com/@husain.amri/objective-c-deliver-us-from-swift-3a44d3ac00e7
======
mulle_nat
Was it Stroustroup or Malmsteen who said: "I have a philosophy: More is more!"
?

